# Car scissor lift, advise on this 1 please.....



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi chaps,

Im just looking at getting a car scissor lift in the next few weeks, have found this on ebay. Looks very similar to others but £400 less.

Thoughts please.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Cheers
Paul


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

listing removed Paul..
maybe worth having a word with Iain @ finerdetails about his ramp?..


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Pick a lift based on the empty weight of your vehicle, not gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) as this is the total the vehicle would weigh if fully loaded with cargo and a few of your favourite 200 lb. friends. Generally, the GVWR can be 1200 lbs. more than the empty vehicle weight 

The e0bay link doesn't work


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> listing removed Paul..
> maybe worth having a word with Iain @ finerdetails about his ramp?..


Bummer lol

http://www.keeautomotive.co.uk/

The same ramp is on this site.

Iain's is a little out of my price range atm.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

There seem to be a few around the £1500 mark which look ok, 2.7 to 3 tonne single phase scissor ramps. I'm in the process of sorting one, will post some inks up soon if you don't get sorted..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Although I know nothing about these items, I have to say if you can afford one of these then it looks like a great investment, seen many photos of Iain's set up and it looks spot on, with the amount of room you have in your unit Paul it would be well worth the investment..............:thumb:

Can imagine it being much easily to complete wheel work, exhaust work, paintwork correction and finer detailing of the underside of any motor............:thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I've been looking at the lifts from Mondial, especially the Panda. You can get extended ramps - for low/lowered cars, and you can easily move it around. 

I think they're re-labelled as Hofmann-Megaplan in the U.K.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I bought my lift (4 post) from a bankrupt stock auction. It was 4 years old and had very little use going by the condition. Apparently 'mummy' paid the deposit to get her son started up in business with a fully fitted tyre fitting workshop. The 2 post lift seemed to be the one that did all the work, so I was happy.

Price....around a fifth of what it would cost new


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Paul

Having worked on mine for over months and found the advantages and also limitations, I personally would not buy the lift you have linked too. Continue saving and get one similar to mine in design.

I'm concerned by the arms and also lifting design dragging directly on the floor of the one shown.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Been looking at this company..
http://www.wix.com/strongmantools/BetaWeb


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

as others are referring to the lift I use, here's a link for those wondering:

http://www.garageequipmentgroup.co.uk/item&name=gegmr30


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Do you use the airlock function, will need a compressor for that one..


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

never had any issues, not link to any compressors


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

How about setting up, I have heard they can be a bit of a bugger.

What vehicles can you not get on these..

Thanks..


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

set up took one hour, just be organised, read the instructions and be sensible

anything over 3k kgs. anything with a wheels base shorter than the ramp base.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

just be aware that these should be inspected on a regular basis if used in the work place under LOLER regs :thumb:


----------

